# Best Road Bike for 1-1.5k?



## drashy (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi, 
I'm thinking about investing in a road bike. I have a $1000-$1500 budget and would like your opinions on the best WSD bicycle within that range... I would like it to have a carbon frame, at the very least, and a full carbon bike if possible. 

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Trek 2.3 WSD. I love mine. It is a BEST BUY.

It is aluminum with a carbon fork. I've ridden Trek's carbon WSD bikes but the ride is the same (to me) and there is nothing to justify spending an additional $2000.


----------



## Fern (Jun 10, 2008)

By "carbon frame", did you mean carbon _fork_? As far as I am aware, there is no bike in that price range with a full carbon frame. You might be fortunate enough to find something used, though. 

That said, my Specialized Dolce Elite is aluminum with carbon fork and carbon zertz in the rear. It's a nice ride.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Felt's ZW6 comes in at $1599. Full carbon frame but low-end components.

I know you mentioned carbon, but I'm a fan of steel. So I'll suggest the Jamis Quest Femme. $1750 with good components. If you can find a 2009, it should be within your budget.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Invest?

Do you mean you want to buy a bike? Invest generally implies the potential of profitable returns, as interest, income, or appreciation in value.


----------



## drashy (Nov 26, 2007)

ewitz said:


> Invest?
> 
> Do you mean you want to buy a bike? Invest generally implies the potential of profitable returns, as interest, income, or appreciation in value.



Thanks everyone! and, yes, i meant fork  

and, yes, invest. The profitable returns would come in the form of me becoming a better cyclist with more endurance and enjoying my ride more.


----------



## Fern (Jun 10, 2008)

drashy said:


> Thanks everyone! and, yes, i meant fork
> 
> and, yes, invest. The profitable returns would come in the form of me becoming a better cyclist with more endurance and enjoying my ride more.


Great answer. I agree completely!


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Scott's Contessa line might be worth a look.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Scott Contessa Speedster 15. 105 drivetrain, beautiful, lightweight frame.


----------



## Jaten (Jul 4, 2010)

*2011 Felt ZW6*

I am an ultra newbie who just purchased a 2011 Felt ZW6. Loving it!!! 

It's a carbon bike, and from what I understand Felt upgraded the components on this bike from their 2010 model.


----------



## murphini (Aug 6, 2008)

Consider the Specialized Dolce Elite with SRAM Apex. It's alum frame with carbon fork and carbon seatpost and Zertz inserts. BUT has the new SRAM APEX drivetrain that has a double compact crankset and a 12-32 cassette. Crisp shifting, wide range. Retails around $1300-$1400. The Specialized RUBY is the carbon version and much more plush, but close to 2200ish.....


----------



## xman (Apr 25, 2010)

Giant Avail continues to win rave reviews by Bicycling magazine. My wife is a newbie and we just purchased her a Giant Avail 1 "WSD" that has a carbon fork and seat post as well as 105 components for 1300.00

My wife loves the comfort this bike provides. The LBS swapped the seat for a Gel Specialized seat and she is a happy camper.

We highly recommend this bike.


----------



## xximanoobxx (Jun 10, 2010)

Get a Neuvation F100. Freakin awesome! It's like a Cervelo S1 clone, but cheaper. SRAM Rival for 1300 ish.

1500 for FC100 Apex.


----------



## Greg Smalter (Jul 16, 2005)

The best bike for a given price is always a used bike. The tricky part is that if it's your first bike, you may not know what size you need and therefore it's hard to find a used bike that fits. If you are buying new, you should be able to find a good carbon frame with middle-of-the-road components at that price point. You can always use eBay to upgrade certain components later at a reasonable price. Getting a bike that doesn't fit or a mediocre frame are the two biggest mistakes you can make. Everything else is correctable.


----------

